# Mega Death Cam Kit



## SiCk056.0GTO (Apr 18, 2012)

Anyone recommend a better priced and or sounding CAM other than a Mega Death Cam? Is it or would it be a good Daily Driver with a Mega Death? Been thinking on getting one for my 2005 GTO? Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Not a very good DD. Picking a cam by sound is like picking a dinner by the plate design. Internet opinions are usually by guys that have had one or maybe two cams and to even get similar results you'd need the same supporting mods. My best advise is to contact a cam grinder (I like Ed Curtis at FlowTech Induction) and give him your goals. He'll suggest a couple of options to meet those goals.


----------



## Flagship (Oct 31, 2013)

This would be a very interesting setup


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Something else to keep in mind is that peak HP numbers do not show how a cam responds through the RPM range you drive. Cam lobe designs which are also not published can be extremely hard on the valve train (lifters, springs, rockers, etc) and can trash parts. You may even find yourself changing the springs every 15,000 miles. With any high performance cam though you should at the least have the springs checked every 20-25k or so.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree Svede knows what he's talking about. Choosing the cam is probably the single most important decision you have to make when building an engine. It's the one thing that contributes most to an engine's "personality".

Bear


----------

